

CDC, Army, Governors Disagree on Ebola Policies - anigbrowl
http://www.laboratoryequipment.com/news/2014/10/cdc-army-governors-disagree-ebola-policies

======
anigbrowl
I'm quite surprised that there has been so little discussion of quarantine
policy on HN, when there are so many discussions of security policy in regards
to terrorism and air travel. Security expert Bruce Schneier has literally only
had two words to say about the subject:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/10/the_ineffecti...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/10/the_ineffective_2.html)

